# Brown algae in my brackish water tank?



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon brackish water set up with 3 green spotted puffers, been running for over 3 months. Everything reads rite with testing. My concern is that one week after a gravel vacuum and water change the crushed coral has a brown dusting on top, looks horrible. I clean the tank once a week cause the gsp's need a clean tank anyways but would like to stop this from happening. I was told its common for a new tank but I feel its not the problem. 

thxs in advance:bigsmile:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It most definitely sounds like a diatom outbreak. They will not harm your tank but can look unsightly. In freshwater tanks, Ottos and BNP's take care of them quickly. Not sure what might help in a brackish tank though.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nerite snails would work as well, plus you can breed them unlike in freshwater. Problem is your puffers would probably make a snack out of them. You can try planting something to out-compete the algae or use some phosphate-removal foam pads to lower the nutrients in the water.

Jim


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with my brackish setup, it does go away after time. I added a group of mollies and chromides now I get no algae at all. Problem for you though is you can't really add the chromides cause they won't be able to handle the full salt your GSP's will need when you switch them over to full salt. I have heard that the molly's can survive well in freshwater. 

I know this has nothing to do with your question but another thing I wanna say if your not already aware is that if you plan on keeping all 3 gsp's you really should get a larger tank, a 30g is really only good for one of them.


----------



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

taureandragon76 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with your question but another thing I wanna say if your not already aware is that if you plan on keeping all 3 gsp's you really should get a larger tank, a 30g is really only good for one of them.


They are only an 1 1/2 rite now and I do plan on getting them into a larger tank by this year.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good man just checking The brown algae is a diatom and it will mostly go away with some time. Oh another thing that helped me with this was adding more circulation to the tank


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with taureandragon76 about the more flow.
super7


----------

